# Allegan State Game area squirrels



## Pn'Ymoose (May 25, 2008)

I would like to start taking my 4 year son squirrel hunting in the state game area. Can anyone point me the right direction? Thanks


----------



## deLabé (Sep 17, 2008)

Here's a zipped Google Earth .kmz file of a couple places where I've usually found some squirrels in the past. I haven't been out this season, though. Good luck, and don't take all the squirrels.


----------



## Pn'Ymoose (May 25, 2008)

hey thanks alot D.


----------

